# Tunken-Cup die 2te



## a.bu (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ihr ,

wollt nur mal mitteilen das dieses Jahr der zweite Tunken-Cup stattfindet .
Wann ? |kopfkrat Das müssen wir *Aga *fragen denn er ist als Gewinner für die Termingestaltung verantwortlich . #6 

Ich denke ende April würde sich vielleicht als Termin anbieten . Vielleicht können wir das ganze wie beim Surf - Casting mit einem netten Grillen verbinden .

Also Aga , ich hatte schon die ersten Anfragen jetzt bist Du dran:q :q :q 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Alles klar, dann bin ich doch gleich mal der Erste der sagt "Bin dabei"  

Was ist denn das überhaupt genau?


----------



## Tom B (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Ich habe auch schon  #y ,

wir sollen uns überraschen lassen :q  :q  |kopfkrat 

na Andreas juckts auch schon in den Fingern schön windig draußen |uhoh: 

hätt auch Lust ,habe mir eine Pause bis Ende Februar vorgenommen,
glaub zwar nicht das ich es durchhalte aber......... |bla: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

ich habe das nicht vergessen andreas. wollte nun mal in ruhe gucken wann keine
weiteren termine anliegen und dementsprechend wollte ich dann den
tunken-cup legen.
ich denke mit dem ablauf verfahren wir so wie letztes jahr oder ?
fand das super mit den geschenken usw....


----------



## Katze_01 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin


@ Aga

wenns bei mir passt, bin ich mit von der Partie.

Selbstredend!!!

Katze


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Morgens,

beim 2ten bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei #6 , wird bestimmt wieder lustig... Aber bitte nicht nach Lippe :v , hatte da mal ein schlechtes Erlebnis |sagnix !!!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> ....... , hatte da mal ein schlechtes Erlebnis |sagnix !!!




du warst ja auch mit Aga auf´m "anderen Ufer" |kopfkrat  :q 

Wer weiß was da passiert ist. :g


----------



## MichaelB (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

mit Aga am anderen Ufer  |krank: |scardie: |splat: #d  lass ma´gut sein |uhoh: 

Schau mer mal wann der 2te T-Cup ist und ob´s bei mir passt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## elefant (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hört sich ja interessant an!
Aber irgendwie hab' ich da was verpennt... - Bin ja auch relat. neu bei`m Meeresangeln!
'Tunken Cup' ? Muß man da seine Köder in speziellen Saucen baden? Und wer am Besten fängt hatte die beste Sauce? (ich glaube so spezielle Waffenschein-Knobi-Dipps einiger Experten haften recht gut...)
Kann man auch ohne Dipp teilnehmen? Muß ein Nichttunkebenutzer,wenn er verliert,die Tunke des Gewinners austrinken? Oder wird darin getunkt?
Also Fragen über Fragen.... Ich wäre ggf. aber gerne dabei!


----------



## haukep (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@Marci: Anderes Ufer?   |sagnix


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja interessant an!
> Aber irgendwie hab' ich da was verpennt... - Bin ja auch relat. neu bei`m Meeresangeln!
> 'Tunken Cup' ? Muß man da seine Köder in speziellen Saucen baden? Und wer am Besten fängt hatte die beste Sauce? (ich glaube so spezielle Waffenschein-Knobi-Dipps einiger Experten haften recht gut...)
> Kann man auch ohne Dipp teilnehmen? Muß ein Nichttunkebenutzer,wenn er verliert,die Tunke des Gewinners austrinken? Oder wird darin getunkt?
> Also Fragen über Fragen.... Ich wäre ggf. aber gerne dabei!




Moin Moin,

du hast das schon fast richtig verstanden.

Guckst du hier 

Ob nun Knobi, Wattwurm oder Heringsaroma ist jedem selber überlassen #6


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei, das will ich mir doch nicht
entgehen lassen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Marci: Anderes Ufer?   |sagnix



Wer im Glasshaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen  #6 !!!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Glasshaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen  #6 !!!




 #6  #6  #6 

Was ihr gleich wieder denkt |uhoh: ,ich meinte doch die ander Uferseite der Lippe Mündung.
Da war es halt nicht so prall! :m


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@Marci: Ey Aller, das gibt aufe Gosche... Ne, Spaß beiseite, aber bei so einer Unterstellung muss ich... :c  :c  :c


----------



## Agalatze (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

also beim ersten tunkencup hatte übrigens keiner ne tunke dabei.
wer möchte der nimmt was mit und wer natur pur angeln möchte der tut das.
eigentlich wollten wir mal damit heraus finden ob ne tunke nun wirklich etwas bringt oder nur ne geldmacherei ist wie so viele sachen in unserem sport.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Glasshaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen #6 !!!


Du wolltest bestimmt sagen "_Wer im Glashaus wohnt sollte im Keller poppen" |rolleyes_ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@ Michael

Oder so #6 , auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## haukep (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Ihr seit völlig durchgeknallt - bin ich denn der einzige hier, der noch bei Verstand ist  |kopfkrat  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  |supergri    :m


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich denn der einzige hier, der noch bei Verstand ist


 Nee, das bin ich |rolleyes    #h  :g  |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Was denn hier jetzt mit dem 2ten Tucken, äh ich meinte Tunken-Cup :m ?


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Nee, das bin ich |rolleyes    #h  :g  |bla:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



oooooooooook  #d  :m  #6


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

so jungs was sagt ihr zum 12.3 ???
ich wollte das jetzt hiermit mal festlegen


----------



## Micky (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

*Ich würde gern mal wissen was das mit dem "T-Cup" auf sich hat?*

Zitat von *elefant: *Hört sich ja interessant an!
Aber irgendwie hab' ich da was verpennt... - Bin ja auch relat. neu bei`m Meeresangeln!
'Tunken Cup' ? Muß man da seine Köder in speziellen Saucen baden? Und wer am Besten fängt hatte die beste Sauce? (ich glaube so spezielle Waffenschein-Knobi-Dipps einiger Experten haften recht gut...)
Kann man auch ohne Dipp teilnehmen? Muß ein Nichttunkebenutzer,wenn er verliert,die Tunke des Gewinners austrinken? Oder wird darin getunkt?
Also Fragen über Fragen.... Ich wäre ggf. aber gerne dabei

*Das wären auch so die Fragen die mich bewegen... |supergri*


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

dann lest euch mal den thread "tunke für dorsch und platte durch" !!!


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

hier der link...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35642&page=9


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@Aga: Das Datum klingt doch gut...


----------



## a.bu (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@ Aga , uuuuuunglücklicher Termin da haben wir ....sch. wie heißt das den jetzt , na ja unserer erstes Angeln vom MAV-SH und ich denke da sind einige Boardis dabei .
Ansonsten nimm keine Rücksicht auf Einzelschiksale , die Pokale stifte ich auch wenn Ihr am 12ten angelt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

nö du sollst schon dabei sein andreas !
bei mir siehts folgender maßen aus.

19.3 vereinsangeln brandung
25.3 insel cup
2.4  exori martins cup
8/9.4 königsangeln
16.4 vereinsangeln
22/23.4 qualli
29/30.4 hamburger

also wer hat einen tip ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin Moin,
am 12.03 habe ich auch Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein.

Aber wie wäre es mit dem 5.03 der ist noch frei |kopfkrat .


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

dachte ich auch erst, aber vielleicht ist das ja einigen zu kurzfristig ?


----------



## MichaelB (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

12ter März geht bei mir - nicht #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Aga, wo bleibt Deine Liste?


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

ich bin gerade am aufschreiben und rechnen. kommt gleich hauke.

@ all
würde euch der termin gleich am ersten samstag im märz passen ?


----------



## MichaelB (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ all würde euch der termin gleich am ersten samstag im märz passen ?


 Nnnein #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

da auch nicht michael ?
ich meinte jetzt den 5.3 !


----------



## MichaelB (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

und genau den meinte ich mit *Nnnein* #c 

Das WoE Ende KW11 sieht theoretisch bei mir noch ganz gut aus - aber davon wird bestimmt nicht die Ausrichtung des Tucken-Cups abhängen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> würde euch der termin gleich am ersten samstag im märz passen ?





Bei mir ja, aber ich bin ja nicht "all" :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

*Zur Erinnerung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Der 5. ist ja schon durch, aber vielleicht passt ja noch was. |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (7. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Mir war so, als ob der 12. angesetzt wurde, aber scheint wohl nix zu werden. Ich hab nu für Samstag schon die CEBIT aufm Plan !!!


----------



## Agalatze (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@ a.bu,heiliger johann,brandungsfutzi,usw...

wie sieht das bei euch denn terminlich aus ?


----------



## Tom B (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ a.bu,heiliger johann,brandungsfutzi,usw...
> 
> wie sieht das bei euch denn terminlich aus ?




Moin Herr Panzer, :q 

8.04, 15.04, 29.04 hätt ich Zeit  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

wenn wir jetzt gen Mitte April blicken - da ginge was  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hi Marcus ,

endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Thema |uhoh: !!! Mir würde ebenfalls das letzte April-Wochenende passen , davor sind noch einige Termine . Wollt nur noch sagen meine Frau hat jetzt auch Ihr eigenes Mindestmaß... 42 cm...gemessen von der Schwanzwurzel alles andere kommt ihr nicht mehr rein .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hallo A.Bu...

Ich glaub mit Ende April wird das nichts. Wir haben unsere "Hamburger-Anglertage!" an diesem WE!

Von welcher/wessen Schwanzwurzel ist den hier die Rede :q ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

April hört sich doch gut an, solange es nicht der 16. wird.


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

wessen Idee war noch Tunkencup der 2te? #h 

Ich denke mal, jetzt ist es Zeit für eine Umfrage zwecks Terminfindung #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> du hast das schon fast richtig verstanden.
> 
> ...



Was´n das nun? Der Link funktioniert nicht!:r


----------



## Onkel Petrus (10. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Oh, das mit dem Thread über Dorsch und Platte hatte ich überlesen...schmöker schmöker


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Also ich finde das lustig, würde auch gerne mal den Gitmischer spielen - gebt mal ne Abstimung wegen Termin..


----------



## Agalatze (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

also bei mir geht leider nur der 16/17.4 ansonsten sind den ganzen april veranstaltungen an denen ich teilnehme.


----------



## MichaelB (13. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

das WoE Mitte April wäre auch mein favorisierter Termin - so es da nicht grad Heringe hagelt |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (13. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

hoffentlich hagelt das keine heringe. das wäre ja ganz böse :m
was halten denn die anderen von dem wochenende ?


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin Aga,

ich kann leider nicht mitmachen, da ich eine Messe habe.

Schade, Gruß
Volker


----------



## Micky (14. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Wenn Aga nur das WE 16./17.4. Zeit hat, dann bleibt ja nur die Frage: 
WER KOMMT ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> was halten denn die anderen von dem wochenende ?



Eigentlich habe ich (wie immer wenn ein Treffen ist) Dienst vom meinen Zivi-Mist beim ASB :v .

Könnte das aber mit Glück absagen.

(Wenn Herr B auch kommt, ist das ja egal, mache ich meine Stunden eben am Wasser :q  :q  :q )


----------



## MichaelB (14. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

@Zivi: *HerrB* weiß das Angebot dankend anzunehmen und würde glatt ein gutes Wort für Dich einlegen |rolleyes #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (14. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

naja nach mir soll der termin hier nicht gehen.
aber was ist denn mit andreas los ?
ist dir was passiert oder hast du die nase voll vom anglerboard ?


----------



## a.bu (15. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hi Marcus ,

am 16ten muß ich in Heidkate meinen Wohnwagen aufbauen , da geht es bei mir nicht .
Du wirst aber eh nie alle unter einen Hut bringen also schlage ich vor Du setzt einfach einen Termin an (vielleicht auch im Mai oder das letzte September Wochenende ) und wer kommt , der kommt .
Ein bischen generft bin ich schon , warte eigendlich täglich auf den Thread : Angeln auf Laichhering oder schützt die Restbestände deutscher Seehasen ...
Na ja , Samstag gehts zum Strand , (Großmann`s 12 Stunden angeln) und ich wünsche mir jede Menge 38 er Dorsche .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@Andreas: Du bringst es mit Deinem genial-trockenen Humor wieder mal auf den Punkt...

@Aga: Leg einfach mal was fest! #6


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Kurz mal wieder (einen) hoch geholt. |supergri 















einen=Thread


----------



## Agalatze (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

so leute nun sollten wir mal konkreter werden.
wie siehts denn jetzt aus am 16.4 ???
oder 15.4 ???
bitte um schnelle zahlreiche antworten.


----------



## sunny (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Wär schon schön, aber am 16.04. fahr ich ne Woche nach Aero, is aber och nich schlecht.

Letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub und wollte eigentlich mal mit Micky los, hat aber aus Gründen des Zeitmangels meinerseits auch wieder nicht geklappt. Ich bin schon am verzweifeln |uhoh: . 

Irgendwann werde ich es schon noch schaffen, mal ein paar Boardies vonne Küste kennen zu lernen.

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.

sunny #h


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin Aga,

warum machen wir die Veranstaltung nicht im Mai?
Vom der Wassertemperatur ist doch OK und die Platten haben auch schön was auf den Rippen.
Der April sieht bei mir sehr voll aus!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Katze_01 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin

Brandungsfuzi hat irgendwie recht, ich bin auch fürn Mai.

April ist bei mir übervoll ( Konfirmationen)#q #q #q 

Und lass dir nicht einfallen den Termin auf den Muttertag zu legen.lol


----------



## Micky (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Wie wäre es mit Pfingsten...!?!?!?! 13.-16.05. !?!?!?!


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit Pfingsten...!?!?!?! 13.-16.05. !?!?!?!


 Da ist erst Party und am 16ten... na Ihr wißt schon #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xstsxxfxn (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

moin moin zu Pfingsten wäre ich auch dabei !!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Micky (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Da ist erst Party und am 16ten... na Ihr wißt schon #h



??? WAS DU MEINEN ???


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ??? WAS DU MEINEN ???


 Ab da darf man in HH wieder auf den Fisch angeln, den man eigentlich nicht mehr beim Namen nennen darf weil einige Karnevalisten sofort eine schmerz- und dauerhafte Erektion davon tragen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## karlosito (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

dumme frage. wo soll der tunken cup denn stattfinden?? hätte auch interesse wennsnich zu weit weg is


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Bei mir sieht das leider auch nicht gut aus :c.

So wie es aussieht, komme ich vor DK garnicht mehr in die Brandung.

Da aber um so öfter :l .


----------



## Pilkkönig (5. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Im Mai wäre ich auch dabei da ich jetzt jedes Wochenende an der Küste bin und Dorsche und Butt fangen will und den ein oder anderen Pokal gewinnen will.


----------



## sunny (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Pfingsten hört sich gut an |wavey: 

sunny #h


----------



## Tom B (6. April 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin Aga,

Pfingsten ( 14.05 ) wär ich dann auch dabei.


Aga@ Wir können am 16.04 vor der Quali aber auch nochmal gerne los,
bin eh den Tag zum Brandungsangeln,dann kann man sich ja auch zusammentun.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hey Aga,

ist der 2. Tunk Cup ins Wasser gefallen???

Gruß
Volker


----------



## xstsxxfxn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin moin an alle,
wie sieht es denn nun aus mit dem 2. Tunk Cup???
Bin ab Freitag Abend wieder oben an der See für eine Woche.
14., 15. oder 16.5. wäre doch super 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

so nun wollte ich das thema mal wieder angreifen.
anfang dezember wollte ich den 2. tunken cup starten. was haltet ihr davon ?
wettbewerbsort sollte ein gerechter großer strand sein, der auch für unsere anfänger gut zu befischen sein sollte.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

An welches Datum hast Du denn gedacht ?


----------



## Micky (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Jo, Datum wäre gut zu Wissen, weil gerade dann überall und ständig irgendwelche Weihnachtsfeiern stattfinden.


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

das sollten wir nach vorschlägen von euch planen !
irgendwann im dezember auf jedenfall. vorher kann ich nicht.


----------



## MichaelB (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin,

Aga, so wird das nix #d 

Mach doch einfach eine Umfrage mit von mir aus drei Terminen, und dann wird eben abgestimmt.

Gruß
Michael, der gern mal vom BB tunken würde :g


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

ich warte damit noch ein wenig, bis termine wie großmann angeln usw stehen. möchte ja nicht dass sich das überschneidet und wie keinen strand zu verfügung haben wegen fülle.
aber ich halte das fest im auge....
einzelheiten folgen dann


----------



## Micky (20. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

@Aga: Denk an die Möglichkeit das eventuell mit dem Surfcasting zu verbinden !


----------



## Agalatze (21. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

nö, ich mach das so wie es zeitlich passt.
dann sollte sich eher das surfcasting nach unserem cup richten.
denn der strand sollte frei sein.
und ich selber werde am surfcasting nicht teilnehmen.
will lieber angeln. und zum probewerfen kann ich auch ans wasser gehen.
außerdem gelingt mir unter beobachtung sowieso nichts. und bevor wieder dumm gelabert wird lasse ich es einfach sein.
aber die leute können nach dem casting ja gerne zum cup kommen.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Moin Marcus,

der Grossmann Cup ist immer am 1sten Samstag im Dezember, wenn  ich mich nich irre!


----------



## Klaus S. (21. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem gelingt mir unter beobachtung sowieso nichts.


 
Oh oh Aga, 
denk dran das bei der WM zig Kameras auf Dich gerichtet sein werden :q :q :q  Es wird auch nichts geschnitten (höchstens deine Finger) sondern live übertragen :m  aber Du machst das schon, da bin ich mir sicher #6 #6 #6 


Man sieht sich....oder wir Dich  

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze (22. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

da habe ich echt bammel vor !!!
ich werde euch dann auf dem laufendem halten.
in einem anderen bekannten meeresangler forum wird
sogar ein live-ticker eingerichtet wo ich immer täglich die news rüber gebe.


----------



## a.bu (24. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

Hy Aga, 

zwei Wochen war mein Rechner krank nun geht er wieder Gott sei Dank !

Wie wäre es mit dem ersten Januar Wochenende als Termin ? Jetzt im Herbst werden wir kaum noch ein freies Wochenende finden . Im Dezember ist der Großmann- Cup danach der Eis-Cup und zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr das beliebte Punschangeln .
Sicher ist das Wetter ein kleines Wagnis aber wenn man die letzten Jahre sieht hatten wir da meistens Plusgrade und die Fische haben auch noch sehr gut gebissen . 

Ist nur so ein Vorschlag .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: Tunken-Cup die 2te*

keine schlechte idee andreas !
dann schlage ich aber wieder einenstrand bei euch vor.
heidkate oder hubertsberg oder so...
ich muss nochmal gucken an welchen cups ich teilnehme.
aber brennen tue ich jetzt schon wieder auf die saison.


----------

